# World Development help please



## TheWarlock (Jan 18, 2013)

OK I need a little advice on this world and main character from this world.


*About The World:*

It's a large world about 150 percent bigger than earth

Is about 45 percent land and 55 percent water

Their a roughly 8 continents 

Their are no magnetic poles 

There is an equator that runs vertical instead of horizontal

The era of this world is post medieval times right before early guns like the flintlock pistol 

Magic is extremely common to the point where almost every boy or girl can light a candle  

Magic is in this world because under each continent the is a large rock about a mile long that radiates magic energy that is absorbed by the people of the continent almost unknowingly (Eidernia has three). 

The two continents north and south have a climate close to north Africa and southern Spain and their people have hair like wool but is naturally silver and/or white and have a large population around 1,500,000 on each Continent and the north and south continents are the size of Australia. The north continent is called Ki gi'mor and the southern is called Tor'lig. The continents have steppe like land and/or savannas but no noticeable desserts though. Ki gi'mor and Tor'lig has a large food source coming from the savannas and steppe, and their people diet consist of wheat based product and/or savanna fruit. Is the third most advanced country

The next continent is around 3000 miles southwest of Ki gi'mor and is called Salui now that continent has a climate close to the Mediterranean and their people have usually long straight dark brown hair and blue or green eyes and population is close to 3,500,000 people and there continent is the size of south america and mexico combined. There land is fulled with large hill or small mountains and is rich in minerals and gems, but have have few trees and forest and food is very expensive in Salui because of that, and import food from Ki'gimor and Tor'lig. 


The next continent is west of Salui about 2000 miles away and it's western side touches the Equator(remember it's vertical) and it's called Raruain this continent is pretty flat grassland and dry over the whole continent and because of that it's people are the most technologically advanced  because it's people try and search for many different ways to better farm their land and better use their land. Because it's very little farming on Raruain their
are many diffferent types of domesticated animals and in large number because of the grassland. It is said that their is 3 cattle to every household and it's around 400,000 people living on this small grassland continent. and It's people have olive skin and red hair light brown hair and the climate is mild warm because of it being on the equator. 


1000 miles south west of Raruain is Moa the smaller continent in the world. This continent is very mountainous and rocky with many cliffs. Its population is around 100,000 and is covered in moutains. The continent is rich in gems and minerals but 40 percent of their wealth goes to importing food since 90 percent of their food is imported. It's people have fair skin and blonde hair and brown eyes. It is the home of dragons. It's climate is very cold and mostly snows year-round. It is the size of the UK and Denmark put together.


5000 miles north west and about 3000 miles west of Raruain is the largest continent Eidernia is it the trade and culture center of the world having great diversity in people and culture its population is 9,750,000 and is rich in minerals, gems, food supply, and etc. It's original people have fair skin and great diversity in hair color and have orange eyes. This continent is the size of Asia  and has almost every type of climate, beside frozen tundra. This continent has of 10 countries and are often feuding. They are second behind Raruain in being advanced. It's culture of a huge melting pot of culture and idea thrown together at the same time because of this it's a festival every day in Eidernia. 


About 2000 miles north east of Ediernia and 1000 miles west of Kil gi'mor is Kern is medium-small continent the is also a large merchant and shipping continent. Th is continent is cover in trees and their craftsmen are wanted all over the world because it is said the trying to sink a Kern ship is like trying to kiss the queen, high unlikely. It's population is around 700,000 and it people generally how brown straight hair and fair skin. The climate is sub-tundra and mildly clod in the summer and has small mountains on occasion.  


ABout 4000 miles south of Kern and 3000 miles north of Tor'lig is Ohag Beria a large continent with about 1,250,000 people that is covered in jungles and savannas and the the most and different type of fruits plants and animals and are the least advanced but not to the point to where that they could be colonized. Their people have tan skin with long black hair that falls in curls and are considered the most beautiful of any race. They export the most food and wine among any other continents.

lol now I will post about my main chracter in a few mins but please thoughts, comments, questions and advice is happily accepted 



Thank you for reading


----------



## MadMadys (Jan 18, 2013)

Well without a plot or interesting characters, it's all just vapor.  You obviously put a lot of thought into your world, which is nice to see, but- speaking simply for myself- that's low on the priorities when writing a story.  Better to make a world that fits a great story than a story made to fit a world.

So, what's the story you're telling?  What makes it compelling?  Tell us about that MC and the others characters.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Jan 18, 2013)

This should probably be in World Building.


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for telling me


----------



## Zero Angel (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you have specific questions for us or are you just sharing? 

The only thing I questioned was the equator "going up" when there is no poles to speak of. Do you mean that what would be the north pole if the equator was normal is pointed at the sun or do you mean that the planet rotates on a perpendicular axis to the sun or what? And if you're on the planet and there is no pole, then how do you know the equator goes up? To someone on this planet, it would be indistinguishable to how our equator is. Indeed, without a pole, most people would draw their maps however they please. Does the planet revolve around the sun like the moon does around us where the backside of the planet would never see the sun? Is the equator always perpendicular to a line extending from the center of the planet to the sun? If so, then half the planet will be dark and half the planet will be light at all times. 

...do you just mean that people draw maps with a prime meridian instead of an equator?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd pop a couple more zeros on the end of your stats. It seems a little big and sparsely populated at a few million.


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 18, 2013)

ok Zero angel the prime meridian doesn't exist because that the equator which mean the axis of this planet is the same as earth it's just it has no magnetic poles, which also maps the regular compasses are invalid and useless, at sea people use magical compasses that point to the magical rock underground that are like poles so that means that the compass has more than one hand in a different color and look to tell the difference from each other


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 18, 2013)

remember in post medieval times it was very little people


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2013)

What about the sun? Without magnetic poles the surface has no protection against solar storms, flares and their following radiation. The magnetic poles are, ultimately, what protects us. Also causes the northern lights.


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 18, 2013)

ok the rocks under each continents to everything that a magnetic pole does but also radiates magical energy


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorted!!!!


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 18, 2013)

*Main Character * 


*Name: Kal Tor'ih*

*Origin* Kil gi'mor 

*Meaning of name* He comes from the Tor one of the five great clans in Ki gi'mor (equal to a country anywhere else) and 'ih comes from his father Mariki Tor'ih 

*Background* Kal Tor'ih is a Battle mage( the magical section of the army) and he been training since he was 5. because he possessed great offensive potential as a young child , he was sent to the best school of magic. where he excelled in in death, decay, and teleportation type magic. By age 13 he was joining men 10 years older than him in killing bandits, foul magical beasts, members of other clans and etc. By age 18 he was known as *The light you will never see* since of the speed of his teleportation spells, all you see is the fading of light before he kills you . He is now 19 years old and a Mage captain. 

*How he looks*

6'1, 170, fit, naturally has dark skin, red eyes, and he has very short sliver hair(a little Afro being no bigger than 1 inch) has a small scare below his ear and he wears usually red or black dyed leather amour and no helmet.


*Personality*


Calm, cool, collected, patient, quiet type, and cunning


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmm...

a *vertical* equator?

This would mean that one geographic 'axis' pole would always be facing the sun, while the other side would be in perpetual darkness.  The temperature near the dayside pole would be on the order of hundreds of degrees above zero (F or C doesn't really matter) and essentially uninhabitable.  The dark side, even with convection...probably on the order of a hundred below (again, F or C doesn't matter much).

You'd be left with a habitable 'twilight ring' a bit to either side of the equator to put your nations in.

Unless the poles are lined up with the orbital track, not with the sun...hmmm...that would give you a uniform pole to pole climate...I think...maybe.

(I do have a world like this in mind for a sf setting.)


----------



## Zero Angel (Jan 19, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> a *vertical* equator?
> 
> ...



That's one possibility. Of course, just because it has a vertical spin doesn't mean that it is always pointed towards the sun. Rotating around the sun can provide a day/night cycle. This is one reason why a solar day on Venus is ~117 days instead of ~243. Of course, Uranus is an example of a planet with a vertical spin and it takes 84 years to rotate around the sun, causing each half to get 42 years of continuous sunlight and only a small strip near the equator rotates through the day/night and experiences a "normal" cycle (in fact, it's faster than ours at ~17 hours).


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 19, 2013)

@thinkerx and zeroangel my planet's axis is the same as earths but its rotation is slower obviously  because its bigger then earth so it's rotation is 36 hours instead of 24 but the year is the same and it does rotate around the sun and no just because the equator is veritcal doesn't mean that the rest of the plant is barren it just mean's the my planets prime meridian is very cold thats why Moa is cold because it's on the prime meridian


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 19, 2013)

*Kal'Tor'ih  *

*Goals * 

To unite Ki gi'mor under one country and to lead Ki gi'mor into becoming the greatest country on this planet 

To become a mage of Legend

Immortality

Stop corruption in the world


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 19, 2013)

*Kal'Tor'ih  *

*Goals * 

To unite Ki gi'mor under one country and to lead Ki gi'mor into becoming the greatest country on this planet 

To become a mage of Legend

Immortality

Stop corruption in the world


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2013)

What are his SWOTs? (Strengths, weaknesses, opportunities and threats)


----------



## TheWarlock (Jan 21, 2013)

*Strengths*

Intelligence and also instant teleportation (he created that spell)

*Weakness*

Is more of a lone wolf must rely on himself, doesn't trust people (to a fault)

*Opportunities*

He is very subtly rising though the ranks as mage growing in strength so that one day he will be powerful enough to unite Ki gi'mor

Later on gets to learn magic from a ancient warlock(around 1000 years old) 

*Threats*

every other country in Ki gi'mor 

and almost every other mage in the world (mages don't like each other)


----------

